# Track Event -- The NEW Barber Motorsports park



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Hello,

My name is Stephen Huss and I run the American 986 Club, Inc (Porsceh Boxster), we have a Track evnet scheduled for May 31sth and June 1st at the new WORLD CLASS Barber Motorsports park. the track is located just east of Birimingham, AL

I would like to invite the you allto sign up and join us for this event -- the first sports car I owned was a 1990 300Z when it 1st came out and I loved that car...

all the Info for the DE can be found at www.986club.com

as well here is some more info!

The Barber Motorsports Park is now open!
The home of a World-Class 2.3 mile Road Course, which has been built to FIA and FIM standards is already being called the best in the nation...and the American 986 Club, Inc. is one of the FEW clubs to offer a DE at this track this year!




Where Barber Motorsports Park, Birmingham, AL http://www.barbermotorsports.com/map.html

When May 31st and June 1st

Who American 986 Club, INC.

What Drivers Education

Cost 550.00 for members, 
650 For Non members (a 10.00 fee to use credit cards on pay pal) 
You can join to get the menrber rate... see web site

Requirements Must be a solo driver – if you have done a DE before and are ok to drive Solo with another group you are ok to run for this event if you have a question please e-mail me

Helmet, SA95 Required

Long pants and Sleeves will be required for hot pits and all drivers!



Saturday May 31st & Sunday June 1st, 2003

Application Links!
www.986club.com/de


----------

